# Couldn't Pass It Up



## dlane (Mar 19, 2016)

Picked up this Peter wright anvil $ 30.00 at a garage sale today , ied guess the weight at 90# .
Top is flat ,corners a little rounded , it is a little rusty but should clean up nicely , did the ball peen test 85% rebound



It's a little lighter than the Hay Budden anvil so I'll prob sell the heavier one.


----------



## atlas ten (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice looking anvil. I have a peter wright. 128 lb iirc. What are the 3 sets of numbers at bottom? First set is 0. Bet it rings good to.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 19, 2016)

Pm sent

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## dlane (Mar 20, 2016)

Atlas , the # s are 0  3  21 , it is 21" long ,10" tall , 4" wide .
I'll take a wire wheel to it and oil it down tomorrow, probably tie it down to a stump or build a stout base 
Thanks


----------



## atlas ten (Mar 20, 2016)

Should weigh 105 lb.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 20, 2016)

For $30???   Wow, you stole it! Anvils in that condition are bring at least a dollar a pound around here, and usually more.


----------



## dlane (Mar 20, 2016)

That's probably rite I guessed about 90 , but I ate my wheaties this morning 
Thanks for the info jack , forgot how to do the old English waight thing


----------



## Chip Hacket (Mar 20, 2016)

Could you describe the ball peen test for me?  I bought an anvil sometime back that says USA on the side.  After quite a bit of searching I've come to the determination I bought what they call an ASO " anvil shaped object". Pretty disappointed really.  Oh well,  it's hard, heavy, and mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Mar 20, 2016)

Chip , the way I do it is , hold the med size ball peen handle end in two fingers over the horn like a hinge 90* Let it fall so ball hits face, the rebound of the hammer is what counts , more rebound the better. Could also drop a large ball bearing from 12" over face center see how far it bounces back up.
Hope this helps


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 20, 2016)

What a sweet deal!


----------



## Milehimachine (Mar 20, 2016)

Man I so hate you right now, saw a similar one on craigslist and they were asking 600. Why cant I be this lucky lol.  Nice score wont take much to get it back in action


----------



## hman (Mar 20, 2016)

Great score!  You SOLE it.


----------



## dlane (Mar 20, 2016)

Did a little cleaning on it , polished the face it's in pretty good shape for 100 years old


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Mar 20, 2016)

Just saying', a while ago',a carefully squared ( chain saw) to your preferred
working height  and four railroad spikes. Sorry, tree  stump, of course......BLJHB


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice score. But to me it would mean to much work. My hammer swinging days are over.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice score on the anvil. That's something I'm still waiting to trip over, as it were. Mike


----------



## Kevin J (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice find, Peter Wright anvil is one of the best.  I got the same one for free if I would haul it out of a basement. 40 years ago it wasn't too bad, I would have to decline now.

KJ


----------



## pgmrdan (Aug 31, 2017)

Chip,

Don't worry about rebound.  Just try to get a steel anvil.  The one you got may do all you need even though it's probably cast iron instead of steel.

A steel anvil will make a ringing sound when hit with a hammer.  Cast iron won't.

As far as rebound that would be important if all you hit was the anvil.  Hit a piece of iron on an anvil and if you see much rebound it means you haven't heated the iron hot enough.

Remember that the first anvil was a rock and the first hammer was another rock.  Some really good work can be done using a chunk of rough granite as an anvil.  But if you can get a 100# mild steel cutoff of the right size and shape (4" x 6" rectangular surface for instance) you might spend $30 and have a real winner.  You really don't need a surface much bigger than your hammer's face but you do need mass.


----------



## dlane (Aug 31, 2017)

That anvil is long gone, got $500.with custom stand


Didn't feel like moving it to new place


----------



## bl00 (Aug 31, 2017)

Can you show a closeup of the wheel assembly?  I'm assuming it levers up/down to use.


----------



## dlane (Aug 31, 2017)

Yup , step on the frame " I'll call it" the wheels come down and a t lock drops to keep frame wheels down . Step on frame again while pushing the lock forward with your foot and it drops back onto legs
The frame is hinged on the deck side,  I made my welding table the same way many years ago, it's the white thing,



The hinged side. ----------------------------------------------      The locking part
Sure makes moving heavy things on legs easier, hope it helps


----------



## bl00 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

